# What says "island" to you?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am struggling to finish up an idea, and need to think of things that say "island".

I live on an island - should be easy right? WRONG - I just can't think of anything different. Everything I think of seems to have been done.

Any suggestions?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

A 75 year old woman at a Britney Spears concert. One of those face painted football fans in a library. A lawyer in heaven. A french poodle at a dogfight. WC Fields in an AA meeting. Albert Einstein on Saturday Night Live. An honest man in Washington DC.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Ferry boats? (Since you can't walk to an island.)

Kayleigh


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Draw bridges, palm trees, tidal pools, the smell of sunscreen, seagulls, sandpipers, sea oats, washed up shells, salt, sand in your shoes, sand in your bathing suit, slight sunburn on the back of your neck,cool drink and a sandwich, which both have a little sand in them, windblown kids, windblown hair, umbrella's, sandcastles, surf fishing, netting shrimp, flipflops.

ok, now I need to drive down there....
dawn


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

the smell of the sea. the tang in the breezes. The driftwood mailbox poles at beachhouses, the bright colors used in the gardens.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Salt-weathered houses, the smell of the sea breeze, beach plums, wild roses, sand pipers, shells, driftwood, fishing nets, sunsets, picnics...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

A place where your always right


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

kites


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the ideas. Sorry I didn't get back sooner - I sort of got distracted 

But that gives me some kick-offs to work with 

Thanks again

hoggie


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Lighthouses!!! ldc


----------

